# Wie Java-Plugin in Firefox (nachträglich) installieren?



## pstein (15. Mai 2017)

Ich habe hier unter 32bit Win 7 den Firefox v53.0.2 installiert.
Sodann habe ich die letzte 32bit JDK-Java Version 8u131 heruntergeladen und auch installiert.
Nun will ich das Java Plugin/Addon auch in Firefox aktivieren.
Aber dort taucht es gar nicht erst auf. Es gibt also gar nichts zu aktivieren.

Wieso?

Java an sich läuft problemlos wenn ich es für anderen Programme ausserhalb des Browsers nutze.

Wie kann ich nachträglich das Java-Plugin/AddOn im Browser installieren?
Genügt für die Java/Plugin/Addon Installation eine JRE Installation oder muss es eine JDK-Installation sein?

Angenommen ich habe auf meinem Rechner mehrere Java Installationen (eine mit v8 und eine mit v7) Wie kann ich dem Browser mitteilen dass ich das Java Plugin der v7 Installation verwenden soll?

Peter


----------



## stg (15. Mai 2017)

pstein hat gesagt.:


> Aber dort taucht es gar nicht erst auf. Es gibt also gar nichts zu aktivieren.
> Wieso?



Vermutlich deshalb:


			
				Oracle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Firefox 52 und höher*
> Ab Firefox 52 (im März 2017 freigegeben) ist der Plug-in-Support auf Adobe Flash beschränkt. Der Support für NPAPI, der Plug-ins für Java, Silverlight und ähnliche NPAPI-basierte Plug-ins betrifft, wird eingestellt.


Siehe: https://www.java.com/de/download/help/firefox_java.xml


----------



## JStein52 (15. Mai 2017)

Seit Version 52 von Firefox geht das nicht mehr. https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/npapi-plugins?as=u&utm_source=inproduct


----------

